# The Worst Witch



## Hermione (Apr 19, 2003)

I like _The Worst Witch_. I don't really like the books by Jill Murphy. But I love the T.V series which is on Nickleodeon and sometimes after schools finish on ITV in England.         

  It's about girls at a wizard school (its a all girls school) and they get into trouble a lot by the horrible teacher Miss Hardbroom. They have lots of fights with the enemies and have lots of fun and I think its really good.

Does anybody else  watch it?

Its a bit like Harry Potter except for theres no boys.


----------



## Mariel (Apr 20, 2003)

Wasn't that a movie too?  With Tim Curry?  I've never heard of the TV show though.
:blpaw:


----------



## Hermione (Apr 20, 2003)

I haven't seen the film.


----------



## sarah2040 (Oct 1, 2003)

I haven't seen the film either but I have watched it on both Nick and ITV. It's pretty good apart from they're always playing the same episodes!!


----------

